# Blood Group RH - and RH +



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm A+ and have just had emryo adoption using an A- and A+ donor. Does anyone know if the A- will cause me problems? Does this mean I have to have an injection? I did read somewhere that you may have to under some circumstances.

Ideally I wouldnt tell the dr its donor (but would tell the child) but obviously I need to if its an issue.

Thx

Hope


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Hi Hope,
As I understand it you should be fine. The only problem arises if you are - and conceive a baby who is +, then you would need the injection (I think any pregnant woman who is - would be given the injection as a matter of course just in case). But as you are + there shouldn't be an issue.
Hope this helps
Carrie.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I agreee with Carrie- I am A neg and the issues is for my body. I had a miscarriage and had Anti D injections, and would need them if/when I am pregnant.

Good luck


----------

